# Server 2003 Partition & Partition Magic



## Mibble (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello All,
I am trying to copy an SBS 2003 partition from one small drive/partition to another.
Scenario:
SBS2k3R2 Partition 1: 20Gb
SBS2K3R2 Partition 2: 57GB
Installed as drive #2 on an XP System, which sees the drives as they are ntfs and the xp system is ntfs.
Drive #3 is 400Gb drive with no partitions.
Drive 2 is out of space (partition 2 is exchange) an all this company has ben doing is bandaiding the rest of the network. None of the drives are very large and definitely not large enough to hold this. such a shame.
When I open partition magic, drive 2 (original sbs2k3 drive) shows as bad.
am i doing something wrong with this?
Thanks,
Mibble


----------



## bean123 (Sep 2, 2008)

:sigh: PM doesn't work with server. I prefer ****** Partition Manager Server It has the similar functions with PM and it works well with my server. You can download it at http://www.download.com/******-Part...248_4-10863349.html?tag=mncol&cdlPid=10872677 or
http://www.tucows.com/preview/519911.


----------



## rancelan (Oct 7, 2008)

wooh, you are under-developed. 

never search partition magic any more. it does not support 2003 server system.

here is one for you, ****** partition manager server edition. i think you need to learn how to use google. then you will find it.


----------



## ericwss (Dec 25, 2008)

The upstair is right, Partition Magic doesn't support the Windows Server 2003, it gives up the updating and doesn't release new version. As an alternative to it,







may get rid of your trick.


----------



## leanna1107 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have abandoned partition magic, as it cannot support server 2003 and has not been upgraded for a long time. Now I use easeus partition master, which is very easy to use, can enlarge partition without reboot,you can even copy the dynamic disk and resize it.There is dynamic system repartition detail instruction,it is the same as you transfer the partition to another one and resize it : http://www.partition-tool.com/resource/extend-dynamic-system-volume.htm


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Looks like:


----------



## sheng (Sep 3, 2009)

a list of good freebie partition software to be used as Partition Magic Alternative as bellow may help you to resize partition and you may try each one of it for it is totally free 


http://www.partition-tool.com 


http://partedmagic.com/ 


http://partitionlogic.org.uk/ 


http://www.cutepm.com/ 


http://www.ranish.com/part/


----------

